# Computer won't recognize headset microphone.



## Spartacus123

I have a 2 year old Acer Aspire laptop. The problem is that whenever I plug a mic in the microphone jack, my computer doesn't recognize it. It doesn't show up in the manage audio devices and my computer continues to use the built in webcam mic. I have tried 3 different headphones. All three headphones worked properly but none of the microphones worked. It used to work before. Also, I have windows 7.

:smile::smileLEASE HELP:smile::smile:


----------



## Walter Odim

Right click the volume control, click recording devices, and then right click the blank area and make sure 'show disabled devices' and 'show disconnected devices' are ticked. Select the microphone you wish to use, enable it, and *disable* all others. Windows 7 has a bug in which it can sometimes say that other microphones/speakers are not available when there is more than one activated. 

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Spartacus123

Walter Odim said:


> Right click the volume control, click recording devices, and then right click the blank area and make sure 'show disabled devices' and 'show disconnected devices' are ticked. Select the microphone you wish to use, enable it, and *disable* all others. Windows 7 has a bug in which it can sometimes say that other microphones/speakers are not available when there is more than one activated.
> 
> Let me know if this helps.


I've tried that, I have 2 recording devices. One is the microphone, which is the built in webcam one and the other is stereo mix. None of them are my headset mic.


----------



## Walter Odim

When did it work before/last? Have you reformatted the computer since? If so, it could be possible your drivers are out of date. I suggest you try updating your drivers before going any further - just in case!

It sounds awfully strange that it's not appearing on a list. Is it 3.5mm or a USB headset? Even when my set is unplugged, it still appears in the list. 

Try having a look at this article.


----------



## Spartacus123

Walter Odim said:


> When did it work before/last? Have you reformatted the computer since? If so, it could be possible your drivers are out of date. I suggest you try updating your drivers before going any further - just in case!
> 
> It sounds awfully strange that it's not appearing on a list. Is it 3.5mm or a USB headset? Even when my set is unplugged, it still appears in the list.
> 
> Try having a look at this article.


I have re installed my windows once. Before re installing, it used to work, then even after re installing windows it still worked for like 8 months, but it hasn't been working for the last few months. One day, it just suddenly stopped working, I don't remember doing anything major the day before. 

I don't know what kind of headsets they are, but I managed pictures of 2 out of the 3 headsets I've tried. The 3rd is similar to these two.

http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/turtle_beach_ear_force_z1.jpg
http://sahulatit.com/media/k2/items/cache/1d1408e4e294e66373eaa690c4062382_XL.jpg

And about that article, I read it, and I'm pretty sure I did everything right but it didn't solve the problem.

And about the drivers, I have installed the latest ones, but maybe I installed the wrong one? (I doubt it)


----------

